# Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend?



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

Before I start getting flamed I did search to find what people think about each but couldnt come up with anything.
So that being said what oil do you guys use/recommend? I've been using AmsOil ijn my last two cars but I want to use a euro oil since I do drive a euro car. 
Let me know what you guys think as Im do for an oil change. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (SilverSurfer337)*

castrol syntec 5w-40 is what I use..


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (One Gray GLI)*

I currently use ELF Exellium NF, Motul is good too I was tempted to get it....you can also check out ECS Tuning, they sell Lubro Molly now, I think that's gonna be my next choice and I might stick with it.
I've used Amsoil for about 20K miles and liked it too.
Otherwise, you can't go wrong with Castrol Syntec 5w40 either, I've used it since new all the way till 60K miles.


----------



## SilverSurfer337 (Nov 6, 2007)

I think Im gonna try Elf and see how that goes. Anyone know who sells Elf Oil change kits?


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (SilverSurfer337)*

germanautoparts.com 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Elf = Total
Excellium LDX/NF = Quartz Energy 9000
Been using LDX/NF for years, I am now making the "change over" to Total.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_you can also check out ECS Tuning, they sell Lubro Molly now, I think that's gonna be my next choice and I might stick with it.


NAPA also sells Lubro Moly...cheaper than ECS and no shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (SilverSurfer337)*

all the oils mentioned are good, I would have no issue using any of them. Except for the castrol 5w-40, only the GC (German Castrol Syntec) 0w-30 I would use.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_all the oils mentioned are good, I would have no issue using any of them. Except for the castrol 5w-40, only the GC (German Castrol Syntec) 0w-30 I would use.

castrol 5w-40 meets VW spec, just FYI.


----------



## thevelourfog (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to use Esther based Motul products and have nothing but good things to say. I've since switched to Lubro Moly since it's easier to get locally and is cheaper.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (SilverSurfer337)*

They're both good oils. I just purchased Lubro Moly 5W-40 and did a change last weekend. I picked it up locally at the Napa by my house.


----------



## Pacopaco (Dec 6, 2021)

One Gray GLI said:


> *Re: Elf or Motul? Which one do you use/recommend? (SilverSurfer337)*
> 
> castrol syntec 5w-40 is what I use..


The question is ElF or Motul. Not Castrol. Lol


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

There are one heck of a lot of BMW's that use Castrol.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Pacopaco said:


> The question is ElF or Motul. Not Castrol. Lol


Ahh yet another necro-bump. Liqui Moly.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Opened by a one time poster.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Butcher said:


> Opened by a one time poster.


Typical joined a day ago.


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

dviking mk2 said:


> Typical joined a day ago.


What a suprise, they're everywhere! lmao


----------

